# Filter selber bauen



## Ralf G. (19. Jan. 2012)

hallo
ich will meinen teich umbauen 
da mein jetzt filter zu klein ist werde ich mir selber einen bauen
ich habe mir dazu schon 4 mülltonnen besorg die ich verbinden werde

der teich soll einen bodenablauf bekommen und das wasser soll von alleine in die erste
tonne fliessen
und aus der letzten wieder durch eine pupe zurück in den teich laufen

werde am wochenende mal ein paar fotos von dem jetztigen stand machen
hoffe noch auf ein paar gute tipps

gruß ralf


----------



## Nori (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
dann musst du die Teile schon eingraben - Wasser fliesst nicht bergauf! 
Bei 4000 Litern weiss ich nicht ob eine Schwerkraftversion recht sinnvoll ist - aber machbar ist das nat. schon.
Das Wasser steigt max. so hoch wie die Wasseroberfläche des Teichs.
Mülltonnen sind zu klein (und auch noch zu teuer) - nimm doch wenigstens Regentonnen mit 300 Litern (die Eckigen) - und stell sie in eine Grube.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ralf G. (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo
du hast natürlich recht das wasser nicht nach oben fliesst
das habe ich schon berücksichtig die tonne stehen in meinem gartenhaus
das tiefer steht sodas die wasseroberfläche etwa bündig mit den tonnen wird
die mülltonne hab ich genommen weil die einen deckel haben recht stabil sind gegenüber
wassertonne und ich habe sie umsonst bekomme

grösser tonnen passen auch garnicht in das haus rein
finde aber das vier tonne a 120l aussreichend sind


in dem bild kann man das gartenhaus sehn
das bild habe ich bei dem neubau des teiches gemacht
der teich soll 1,5m tief werden und die seiten begradigt werden 
es sollen dann so ca 10.000l werden


 


Gruß Ralf


----------



## Nori (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Die Bestückung der Tonne wurde schon vielfach diskutiert - da gibts genau so verschiedene Stimmen dazu.
Ich würde auf alle Fälle in die erste Tonne einen Spaltsieb einbauen - ob du dann noch ein anderes Medium mit in die erste Tonne nehmen willst sei mal dahingestellt.
In die zweite Tonne würde ich noch eine mechanische Reinigung - sprich Schaummatten packen - in die dritte kannst dann die Bioabteilung verfrachten - es werden wieder viele sagen Tonne 3 bewegtes __ Hel-X und Tonne 4 ruhendes Hel-X und dann dürch ein Gitter etc. abgetrennt die Pumpe zum Rückpumpen.
Wenn du den Filter das ganze Jahr durchlaufen lassen willst dann kann das durchaus Sinn machen.
Wennn du den Filter nur saisonal betreiben willst sind diese Plastiksachen nicht so optimal, da brauchen nat. Medien viel weniger Einlaufzeit, bis sich Bakterien darauf/darin bilden.
Du solltest auch auf anständige Verbindungen zwischen den Tonnen achten (Flansche etc.) - von der Verrohrung dürftest du mit 1 mal DN 110 auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
Bodenablauf und Schwerkraft bingen einige Vorteile. 
Es gibt Leute, die BA nun nachrüsten müssen, weil sie zu doof waren, dass gleich einzuplanen. 
Bei den Tonnen solltest du in die erste dann eine Grobabscheidung machen, die möglichst einfach zu reinigen ist.
Bei reiner Schwerkraft kommt da eine SIFI in Betracht. Da dein möglicher Durchfluss recht gering sein sollte, gibt es auch die Damenstrumpfhose als Alternative.
Diese kommt dann an den Einlauf und hält die groben Partikel zurück. 1 mal die Woche reinigen oder entsorgen und das wars. 
Die 4. Tonne als Pumpenkammer, da bleiben 2 über für eine Bestückung mit Material, was der Biologie Raum bietet.

Auch wenn es aktuell nicht zwingend nötig wäre, würde ich den BA bis zum Filter in DN 110 ausführen. Da bleibt noch Spielraum für Erweiterungen.


----------



## robsig12 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Einen BA sollte im Aussenbereich immer DN 110 haben. Es soll ja auch das Laub und evtl. Pflanzenteile mit abgesaugt werden.


----------



## Ralf G. (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

hallo

habe heute zum besseren verständniss ein paar bilder gemacht

die ersten beiden ist der teich wie er heute aussieht

nummer drei seht ihr die tonnen im haus 

nummer vier verrohrung der tonnen mit zwei 50mm rohren

bei bild nummer  fünf seht ihr vor den tonnen den bodenablauf mit absperventiel zum entleren der tonnen

jede tonne bekommt einen absperhahn

an die erste tonne kommt ein schieber damit das wasser vom teich nicht nachläut

oben an der ersten tonne seht ihr den überlauf

man ist nicht doof wenn bei dem ersten bau eines teiches kein bodeablauf
mit eingeplant wird nur unwissend

zuschell gebaut und keine ahnung
aber jetzt soll ja alles ander werden

gruß ral
f


----------



## Joerg (21. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
trotz der Bilder kann ich mit deine Schwerkraft Filteranlage noch nicht so recht vorstellen. 

Mit welchem Durchmesser kommst du aus dem Teich?
Wie fließt das Wasser wieder zurück?
Hast du denn einen Kanal, in den die BA an den Tonnen münden?


----------



## kohau12 (21. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,

schau mal unter Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in 

Schwerkraft da habe ich meinen Filter vorgestellt. Nur mit dem Bildern hochladen klappt 

es noch nicht. Vielleicht kann das noch ein Adm.....  im nachhinein.



Gruß  Heinz


----------



## Ralf G. (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> trotz der Bilder kann ich mit deine Schwerkraft Filteranlage noch nicht so recht vorstellen.
> 
> Mit welchem Durchmesser kommst du aus dem Teich?
> ...



hallo soweit bin ich noch nicht
wie ich gelesen habe solllte ich ein 100 rohr für den bodenablauf nehmen
und wie ich zurück in den teich pumpe weis ich noch nicht genau
der bodenablauf der tonnen wird auf das nachbarfeld geführt 
das habe ich bis jetzt auch immer gemacht

gruß ralf


----------



## Joerg (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
grundsätzlich ist ein DN 110 als BA schon sinnvoll. Es passen max. 15m³ in Schwerkraft durch.
Da du möglicherweise nicht so viel Wasser durchleitest, solltest du vorsorglich eine gute Reinigung einplanen.
Das könnte sich mit einem leichten Gefälle und einem Schieber realisieren lassen.

Ist die Teichgröße kleiner als 15m³, sollten es auch DN70 BA tun. Dann ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit höher und es bleibt nicht so viel in den Rohren hängen.


----------



## robsig12 (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Bei den DN70 sollten es dann aber PE Rohre sein, um Frostschäden vorzubeugen. Die grauen aus dem Baumarkt sind nicht für den Aussenbereich gedacht.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
ich finde Deine Ideen zum Filter sehr gut, und auch durchdacht !
Die Mülltonnen sind keine perfekten "Flüssigkeitstanks", doch allemal besser als die Regentonnen aus den Bau- und Gartenmärkten. Deine Verbindungen sehen recht solide aus, auch die Wasserführung ist o. k. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du mit Schwerkraft das Filter fahren kannst. Bei Deiner "Konfiguration" ist ein SiFi nicht empfehlenswert.
Ich höre schon viele hier schreien, aber ist nun mal der tribut an die "Schwerkraft". Ein SiFi benötigt wenigstens 15 cm Höhenunterschied, der in einem Schwerkraftsystem als Flüssigkeitsstand in den nachfolgenden Tonnen verloren geht (oder die Tonnen laufen bei Pumpenausfall über, da sie anderenfalls unterhalb Teichniveau stehen).
Die bestückung der Tonnen kannst Du individuell gestalten - 4x __ hel-X wird nicht viel anders funktionieren als eine "abgestufte" Bestückung, von groben Fehlern wie Kies etc. mal abgesehen.
Da Dein Teich nicht "riesig" ist, sehe ich auch keine Notwendigkeit, hier noch weiter in Richtung SiFi etc. zu optimieren. Die Querschnitte sind ausreichend für einen Durchfluß bis über 5 m³/h, was ich für 4 m³ teich schon als sehr viel halte.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,

von Filtern habe ich lediglich etwas angelesenes Wissen aber keinerlei Erfahrung, da mein Teich immer noch filterlos ist. Aber zu den Schmutzablässen aus Deinen Tonnen kann ich etwas sagen, denn ich habe die Abläufe  meiner  zwei 300 Liter-Tonnen leider auch so angesetzt wie Du, nämlich nicht am Tonnenboden sondern seitlich, wodurch 3-4 cm Dreck nicht abgeleitet werden. Meine Tonnen sind zur Gänze eingegraben, so dass eine Änderung nur mit großem Aufwand möglich wäre. Bei Deinen frei stehenden, relativ kleinen Tonnen wäre eine Änderung doch sicher noch möglich oder hast Du Deine Tonnen vielleicht ohnehin mit einem schrägen Schlamm - Gleitboden ausgestattet, was meiner Meinung nach noch besser wäre.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Ich hab meine Regentonne die ganze letzte Saison ja nicht gereinigt - nur alle 6-8 Wochen (wenn ich mal am Teich bin) mittels einer fest installierten, bodenabsaugenden Tauchpumpe entleert.
Am Saisonende, wenn ich den Filter komplett auseinander nehm und alles reinige, war da extrem wenig Bodensatz - ich denke das sollte man, vor allem wenn keine Koi im Spiel sind (was ich hier bei 4000 Litern Volumen glaube) nicht überbewerten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Nori,

das ist schon richtig, dass man die Tonnenböden mit einer Pumpe leicht einmal absaugen kann und dass natürlich auch das Teichvolumen eine Rolle spielt, ich habe fast 80m³ im Teich. Aber abgesehen davon ist es einfach ärgerlich, wenn ein Schmutzablauf den Bodenschlamm nicht mitnimmt, weil er einige Zentimeter zu hoch installiert ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Ich dachte jetzt eigentlich eher an den 4000 Liter-Teich...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ralf G. (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

hallo
den ganzen aufwand betreibe ich weil der teich ind diesem jahr
auf ca 10.000l vergrössert  werden soll
damit die kois die ich jetzt drin habe auch genügend platz haben

gruß ralf


----------



## Joerg (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
dann schaufel ordentlich was aus dem Loch raus, damit die dann auch genügend Platz haben.


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
da höre man denn gut auf den Jörg, denn der hat ja Kois, ganz im Gegensatz zu mir . Elfriedes Einwurf mit dem Schlamm im Filter finde ich berechtigt, es bleibt in wachsender Entfernung zum Ablauf einiges liegen. Warum Du den Ablauf in Zinkstahl machst, habe ich jetzt erst gesehen , und so meine Bedenken.
Ich hoffe, Du denkst an eine Filtermedienauflage (das hat noch keiner erwähnt :?).
Bei Kois und beabsichtigten 10 m³ Teichvolumen schwant mir, dass der Filter ein wenig knapp werden könnte in den nächsten Jahren... . Bis dahin kannst Du noch viele Ratschläge über Dich ergehen lassen, Dich über Vorfilter etc. belesen. Die Mülltonnen lassen sich dann auch zu zweien parallel betreiben. Damit ist die aktuelle Investition, vom Schmutzablauf mal abgesehen (dem ich wirklich nicht sehr viele Jahre gebe - unbewegtes Wasser im Boden eines Filters ist kein Sauerstoff-angereichertes Trinkwasser!), nicht für umsonst . Den freien Platz in der Reihe belegt weitere Filtertechnik - schön, wenn man Platz für "Filterwachstum" hat.


----------



## Joerg (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
4 Tonnen sollten erst mal reichen, wenn du es mit dem Besatz nicht übertreibst.
Hast du schon eine Skizze gemacht, wie das ganze laufen soll?

Beim BA ist auch DN75 möglich, DN110 hat weniger Widerstand, birgt aber die Gefahr, dass sich was im Rohr absetzt, weil die Geschwindigkeit zu klein ist.

Aus meiner Sicht ganz wichtig ist die 1. Tonne. Was hast du denn als Vorabscheidung geplant?


----------



## Ralf G. (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

hallo
was verstehst du unter vorabscheider
ich wollte vom bodenablauf direkt in die erste tonne gehen
in der wollte ich mit brürsten arbeiten
in die zweite sollten japanmatten 
und in die dritte kunststoffbälle

so der plan lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren  belehren

das rohr von dem bodenablauf sollte noch einen schieber bekommen 
der direkt an den kanal angeschlossen ist
das sollte den abgesetzten schlamm wegspülen

gruß ralf


----------



## Joerg (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
ich kann dir da gerne mit leidvollen Erfahrungen weiter helfen. 
Hatte zwar keine Bürsten sondern einen Vortex aber es ist beides ein großer Aufwand bei der Reinigung. Das was dann als Dreck in die 2. Tonne kommt, setzt die Matten schnell zu.

Da du in der Höhe schon festgelegt bist, sollte ein Spaltsieb nicht passen. Dort läuft das Wasser über ein feines Sieb und der Dreck kann relativ einfach entnommen werden.
Willst du es etwas bequemer haben, ist eine SIPA empfehlenswert. Das ist ein feines Sieb, was von innen mit Düsen abgespült wird. Der grobe Dreck bleibt in der ersten Tonne und kann dort abgelassen werden.

Schieber solltest du auf jeden Fall einplanen, schon zum Filter reinigen wird der oft benötigt.


----------



## Ralf G. (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo
habe mir heute eine Skkize angefertigt wie der Teich später
aussehen soll.
Der Umbau soll so ende März in angriff genommen werden.
Bis dahin wollte ich so gut wie es geht alles vorbereiten .
Denn gut geplant ist halb gebaut.

 
 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Joerg (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
bleibt die Oberfläche ähnlich und du machst ihn nur tiefer?

Der Einlauf sollte direkt in den Teich gegen. Damit erreichst du dann eine Kreisströmung und der Dreck sammelt sich in der Mitte, wo er vom BA rausgeholt werden kann.

Beim Zulauf würde ich auch eine DN75 oder mind. DN50 einplanen. Ich denke bei deiner Schwerkraftanlage sollte eine Rohrpumpe gut passen. Die kleineren haben einen DN75 Abgang.


----------



## Ralf G. (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo
die oberfläch bleibt ähnlich .
Ich werde bis an die Wand ran ausschachten und den Laufsteg
mit Winken an der Wand befestigen.
An der Seite mit dem Beet wir der Teich ca 30cm breiter so bekomme ich
70 cm in der Breite mehr.
Das selbe geschieht in der länge da gewinne ich ca 50cm.

Der pflanzenring sollte als biologischer Filter gedacht sein
deshalb sollte der einlauf dort einlaufen.

Oder funktioniert er auch so.
Dann werde ich einen kleinen Bacheinlauf bauen.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Joerg (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
die Pflanzen holen sich schon was sie brauchen. Bei mir sind nun noch 2 Seiten bepflanzt, die Wurzeln hängen einfach im Wasser und sie gedeihen prächtig. 
Kannst sie auch in Pflanzkörbe an den Rand setzen. Aber bitte keine Teicherde reinmachen.

Versuche dir schon mal vorstellen, wie sich das Wasser im Kreis bewegt. Alle Ecken wo es nicht richtig strömt, muss du dann von Hand reinigen. 
Ich muss bei mir gelegentlich eine Strömungspumpe laufen lassen, damit der Dreck aus den Ecken rauskommt. 
Mein Teich ist nach Umbauten nicht mehr so symetrisch und dann gibt es Schmuddelecken. 
Dort bleiben die Köttel liegen und lösen sich im Wasser, anstatt im Filter rausgeholt zu werden.


----------



## Störamigo (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo
mein Vorschlag wäre es ein paar schnellwachsene Pflanzen einzusetzen und wenn es geht sollte der Teich rund oder oval sein damit beim einströmen des sauberen Wasser ein Strudel entsteht daduch gelangt der Dreck zum Bodenablauf und als Filter würde ich einen Patronenfilter empfehlen  es sollten aber nur 250-300 Liter pro Filterpatrone durchlaufen damit sich Mikroorganismen bilden können

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Ralf G. (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo
endlich geht es weiter
habe heute mal ein wenig gebuddelt 
aber seht selber es wird wohl noch eion weilchen daern bis ich fretig werde


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
Deine Aktivitäten gehen schon mal in die richtige Richtung! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass der Filter Deine Wünsche erfüllt! Vom Anschluss und der Größe her gibt es ertmal nichts zu meckern .


----------



## Ralf G. (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo
heute war ein Fachberater für Teichbau bei mir.
Soweit ist alles gut geplant er meinte nur das ich 100 Rohre in den Tonnen verwenden soll.

Als Folie hat er mir PE Folie empfolen die verschweist wird und viel robuster sein solle
als Kautschuckfolie.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit der Folie.
Der Preis liegt bei 34,50 pro m² inkl Folie und verlegen.

Gelant ist das ende Okt die Fische in ihrem neuen Teich schwimmen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Nori (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Das wär mir zu teuer.
Da bestell ich eher das ganze Teil im Stück und schneide lieber was nach der Kapillarsperre weg.
Das Reinlegen (mit einem vernünftigen Vlies) kann man doch mit ein paar Helfern selbst erledigen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ralf G. (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo
gesten war es soweit fische raus und schaufen schaufen schaufen

in vier wochen soll folie rein bis dahin soll alles fertig sein.


----------



## Ralf G. (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo
folie ist drin sieht echt super aus
fische schwimmen auch schon
jetzt kommt noch das ganze drum und dran
was noch sehr viel arbeit macht

gruß ralf


----------



## Zacky (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Und wo sind die Bilder!?  Zeig doch mal bitte!


----------



## Joerg (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*



Ralf G. schrieb:


> folie ist drin sieht echt super aus
> fische schwimmen auch schon


Hallo Ralf,
das ist ja schon eher eine Twitter Meldung.
Nu sach nicht, dass du keine Bilder gemacht hast. 

Wir wollen deinen tollen Teich und die Fische sehen.


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Haha Joerg der war geil


----------



## Ralf G. (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo
natürlich sind fotos gemacht worden auch wenn ich nicht dabei war als die folie reingelegt worden ist
sieht aber immer noch aus wie ein rohbau den filter und die pflanzen werden erst im frühjahr in angriff genommen


----------



## Joerg (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
sieht schon sehr gut aus. 

Pflanzenbereiche kannst du ja auch noch im Frühjahr machen.


----------



## Ralf G. (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

jetzt ist endlich wasser drin 
man kann schon ein wenig die sumpfzone erkennen


----------



## Zacky (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus.


----------



## Ralf G. (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo
so bei so schönem wetter habe ich mir gedacht mach doch am filter mal weiter
hatte im winter genügend zeit mir so meine gedanke zu machen und habe dann beschoßen den filter eine nummer grüßer zu bauen.

wie schon vorher bin ich bei den mülltonnen geblieben die jetzt ein fassungsvolumen von 240l je tonne haben.
die alten hatten 120l je tonne

auch habe ich jetzt als ablauf pe rohr mit schiebern verwendet

so diese woche will ich den ersten dichtheitstest machen
gruß ralf


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
das sieht ja schon mal super aus ! So viel Platz für meinen Filter und so eine Größe hätte ich auch gerne .
Was ich auf Deinen Fotos aber nicht sehen kann: wo geht der Schmutzablauf hin? Warum hast Du den Überlauf in die Leitung für den Schmutzablauf eingebunden?
Vielleicht habe ich ja die vorhergehenden Beiträge nicht richtig gelesen .
Meine Schmutzabläufe sind nicht verbunden, und spätestens nach dem zweiten Eimer ist der Auslauf klar. Ich habe nur 32er Kugelhähne, die dennoch den Tonnenboden gut "leersaugen". Letztes Jahr musste ich den Ablauf an einer der Tonnen "nachziehen", und hatte nur in den Ecken ein wenig Schlamm.


----------



## Ralf G. (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

hallo der schmutzablauf ist auf den bilder
noch nicht fertig
das rohr muß noch verlängert werden um das wasser 
nach draussen ab zu lassen

habe heute den ersten Probelauf gemacht und er 
ist alles dicht

freue mich schon wenn die  pflanzen richtig wachsen

gruß ralf


----------



## Ralf G. (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo
wollte mir einen Stör zulegen weil  ich diese Fische sehr schön finde.
Nachdem ich mich hier mal schlau gemacht habe werde ich das lieber lassen.

Danke an alle hier im Forum.
Dieser Fisch gehört wohl nicht in einen Gartenteich

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf

sieht echt nicht schlecht aus deine Filter Batterie ,kannst du mir sagen was so eine Tonne kostet und wo man sie kaufen kann ,oder fehlen einfach nur drei in der Strasse 


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
gute Entscheidung das mit dem Stör sein zu lassen. 

@Patrick: Die gelben Mülltonnen kann man bei uns in beliebiger Anzahl kostenlos vom Versorger bekommen.


----------



## muh.gp (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf
> 
> sieht echt nicht schlecht aus deine Filter Batterie ,kannst du mir sagen was so eine Tonne kostet und wo man sie kaufen kann ,oder fehlen einfach nur drei in der Strasse
> 
> ...



Bei uns gibt es die Mülltonnen im Baumarkt. Stückpreis liegt bei rund 50 Euronen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Ralf G. (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Hallo

die Tonnen habe ich über Ebay gekauft.
Das sind 240L Tonnen 
Die drei haben mit Fracht 170.-€ gekostet.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ralf G. (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter selber bauen*

Meine Fische fühlen sich Pudelwohl

 

 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ralf G. (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Jetzt ist der Umbau schon zwei Jahre her.
Im Nachhinein würde ich den Teich tiefer machen und vor den Filter
ein Trommelfilter schalten der den Schmutz aus dem Filter hält.
Den Fischen geht es gut und habe bis jetzt keine Verluste gehabt .
Dank auch an Frau Dr. Schleicher die sich liebevoll dein Kois annimmt
wenn sie krank sind.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder.


----------

